# Weaning - length of separation



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

I'm wondering how long is best to keep ewe lambs and their moms separated after weaning. I know this sounds strange, but we've only had ram lambs before, so they stayed in the feedlot (except for one ewe lamb, who we placed with the flock after 3 weeks, and she started nursing again). I want to put the ewe lambs out to pasture with the others, since we'll be keeping them.
I'd love to hear what others do here....thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Unless youre in a hurry to rebreed them, you could just leave them in and let the Moms wean them. Milk production pretty much stops at about 4 months, and the lambs will grow better the longer they are nursing.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't seperate them. It is very stressful on everyone.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Well, the lambs grow so fast that the 3-month-olds are nearly as big as the ewes! And they are so agressive when nursing that they lift the ewes clean off the ground. One of our old girls has so much scar tissue in her udder that it is square in places - she always has the biggest and fastest growing lambs, so I know she is still producing good milk, but I hate to see more damage. That is why we separate them!


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

I was wondering too. I have a 5 week old ram lamb that is only 5 inches shorter than his mom. Of course he eats off of anything that will stand still long enough!


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

I wean between 2 months to 2 1/2 months. I wean because all my lambs go to 4-her's at 3 months for fair projects and I don't want to sell a lamb that's going to a new home and being weaned the same day to much stress. Once your ewe is dried off you can put the lambs back in. To jump start the drying up start decreasing grain a couple of weeks before you wean and the night you take away the lambs put your ewe in a pen without water overnight this will help you from getting mastitis. G&S


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Goatsandsheep said:


> I wean between 2 months to 2 1/2 months. I wean because all my lambs go to 4-her's at 3 months for fair projects and I don't want to sell a lamb that's going to a new home and being weaned the same day to much stress. Once your ewe is dried off you can put the lambs back in. *To jump start the drying up start decreasing grain a couple of weeks before you wean and the night you take away the lambs put your ewe in a pen without water overnight this will help you from getting mastitis.* G&S


Yep, thanks.....this is what I do. What I'm wondering is how long does it normally take for the ewe to dry up sufficiently, so that they won't allow the lambs to start nursing again? 2 or 3 weeks, a month, or more? Since they are hair sheep, and heavy milkers, I just want to avoid damaging their poor udders!


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

I wean at 3 mos old and keep them off of mom for 4 weeks. They will normally dry off in 3 weeks but better to wait another week to make sure.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Personally, I like to do a gradual weaning whenever possible. Keep your lambs seperate from the ewe over night, then together during the day. Helps the ewe to reduce her milk without you needing to worry about keeping her off feed/water while drying her off. After a week or two, they can come off the mom and it won't be nearly so stressfull for anyone.


----------

